# Fauna's twin does



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

Love them!!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow they look just like their dam, wattles and all! Just adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies for sure!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I want to hold and cuddle them. lol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Too sweet! Love them!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

SO sweet!! That is an adorable family picture


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aww congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! They are just cute as can be! Pretty colors too!


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Awe precious !! Congrats !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats


----------

